# Locomotive Transport Ideas



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok time for a new carry case for my K27. I have been looking at several ideas to load my K27 easily to my track and was surprised to find there is not many ideas out there so I decided to start a thread.

I would like to make a carry case that can be track power to drive my Locomotive on and off the track. I have seen a few pictures of similar units but not good enough to get an idea on how they are made. I would like to see how everyone has made there cases with some detail on how they are made and more descriptive pictures. 

Please post what you can and I will provide pictures and detail on how I make mine as I go.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following will be of interest.

MLS Rolling Stock Carrier Ideas PDF/16MB[/b]


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice ideas there. seems like an awful lot of weight on such a thin piece of metal. Do you have any issues with it?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

When asking that question based on the contents of the above PDF file, since it's an aggregate of multiple topics by various MLS members, you're going to need to be more specific as to which carrier and the MLS member which built it, so that individual can answer your questions.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the link to the post on my K-27 case. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/112290/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By NavyTech on 05 Aug 2010 01:32 PM 
Ok time for a new carry case for my K27. I have been looking at several ideas to load my K27 easily to my track and was surprised to find there is not many ideas out there so I decided to start a thread.

I would like to make a carry case that can be track power to drive my Locomotive on and off the track. I have seen a few pictures of similar units but not good enough to get an idea on how they are made. I would like to see how everyone has made there cases with some detail on how they are made and more descriptive pictures. 

Please post what you can and I will provide pictures and detail on how I make mine as I go. 

Just curious, how do you intend to make the rail transition from the case to the track? Butt it up to a stub-ended track with the right elevation? Or is that the part you're looking for ideas for?


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By rhyman on 05 Aug 2010 03:03 PM 
Here is the link to the post on my K-27 case. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/112290/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Very nice, Bob. I built a couple of cases for my Accucraft live-steam Shays, somewhat similar to yours but with a separate top instead of clamshells (seemed easier to build) and the ends are pinned and removable rather than hinged. I was going to ask you where you got the foam, until I read that you had salvaged it. That is exactly the density of foam I'm looking for; the stuff from the fabric store is not stiff enough to give me the warm fuzzies that it will do the job. 

And good write-up, too. By the time I get done with a project, I have a half-dozen other things that need attention and the likelihood of documenting it is close to zero!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am looking for multiple options. Pro and Cons of what people have already made. The more information I that is collected the better way to make an informative decision.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have begun construction of my carry case. I took some ideas from a few different cases and came up with something. Because I do not plan on transporting my Loco any long distances I decided to go with and open system. I also do not like to use too many screws or nails so I am biscuit joining as much as possible.









Detailed information on How I am making this case is on my web site http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscou...Case_files


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

First day of construction is finished and here is where I am at.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

More work was done today and works wonderfully.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend some sort of firm attachment (removable so the engine can roll out, obviously) between the sides of the carrier and those (padded) end blocks. It would be terrible if the unit, while being carried, whacked the corner of a wall or a table and one of those spindly arched end supports snapped, dropping an engine out the bottom.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I do plan on adding side walls which will add much more support but I am looking for a thinner material that will look nice. I may just use a decorative triangular corner pieces but have not fond any thing I like yet. Brass would look the best.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brass accents would sure make that sparkle!








I am not too concerned about your jointery... it looks very clean an neat. The part I would be worried about is where the arch and pillars meet ... not that you have a joint there, but rather that that would be the weakest point for the wood itself. Put a 20 or 30 lbs loco in there and if you were to be carrying it by the handle and catch the side of a table while lifting it to set it on the table, if one of the pillars broke, without some secondary support that end of the side could sag and separate enough to drop the loco out the bottom (or maybe scare you to heart palpitations when it appears about to!).

I saw a carrier of similar design (not nearly as pretty as yours!) break and drop a priceless homemade telescope on the ground ('twern't mine!)

I have cogitated about how to get the bottom more secure about this splitting wide enough to drop the loco like a hen laying an egg and yet still allow the carrier to straddle low enough over the rails to let the loco roll in and out easily. I have seen another design (here on MLS I think) where the case bottom was solid for about 1/2 the length and the open end beveled to allow the whole thing to tip to get the open end down to rail level, but that requires that you always load/unload from that end (not that that is bad). The only thing I can come up with that I think would work without too much expense is to use threaded rod from top to bottom at each corner and a threaded rod crosswise at each end from side to side.

Brass threaded rod with acorn nuts would be some functional jewelry and not too difficult to remove for loading and unloading. I drew a SketchUp similar to your build and added some rods where I was thinking they should go. I even added some extra holes on the sides to allow your padded end stops to be moved closer to the loco ends in case you used one carrier for different locos of varied sizes. See below:


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I fully understand what you mean and like I said I have a plan to place triangular supports on the sides that will bond it better. I do like your threaded rod idea on the verticals but the on on the horizontal will not be practical. I will try and draw something out or find a picture of something similar to what I am looking for.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I took an old brass kick plate for a door and these triangular pieces and screwed them in the frame with brass screws. All the edges were filed down smooth and rounded the corners. The case works very well and sure saves a lot of time loading up the track.


----------

